
Ask HN: What Slack bots are you using? - fjaguero
We started playing with the &quot;retrobot&quot; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;remy&#x2F;retrobot) and it has been super useful so far. We run it before our weekly review meeting so everyone can give feedback and vote. It has a &quot;summary&quot; command to get the next-steps.<p>Are you using another bot that boosts your team productivity?
======
hackathonguy
We're using: \- Meekan for intelligently scheduling meetings \- GrowBot for
acknowledging team members' achievements \- Trello and Drift both have great
Slack integrations which we use frequently. \- Yala is a bot we're building
for automatically scheduling posts to social media at the perfect time.
yalabot.com

